# good snowboard socks?



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

I have been looking at a lot of socks laitly, I was wondering what you guys suggest for a good pair of socks for snowboarding? Thanks!


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Look about 18 posts down. This has been a recent topic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

id say just buy a nice long pair of wool socks because even if their wet they generate a good amount of warmth


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

euro socks are the SHIT! but a little pricey at about $20/pair


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

$20 a pair isn't bad. I've seen socks made for skiers that were up in the $40 range.

I wear ingenius socks when I ride, I bought them on sale for 10 bucks at Sports authority. They are super thin, don't bunch up or slide down your leg, breathe well, and keep you nice and warm. When I got them I was just kind of looking for any sock made for snowboarding etc. but they ended up working really well. I'll be getting a few more pairs.

Sports Authority - INgenius® by Wigwam® Ultra-Lite Snowsport


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

If your patient, I've seen Samrtwool ski socks on SAC for $5 a few times in the last month.


----------

